# Reporting Animal Abuse: Caution Pics Are Sad



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I entered a store called The Puppy Spot here in Orlando, Florida, not knowing what to expect. I honestly only went in because it had the word "puppy" in it.  I could not believe what I saw. There were puppies (approximately 20ish) sitting in baby cribs with wire flooring. Most had no access to water and those that did only had a hamster water bottle containing very dirty looking water. NONE of the puppies had access to food. 

Almost all of the puppies were lethargic. They were all pretty skinny and many looked to be too young to be away from mama. Many of the puppies would not respond when I touched them. They just laid there. I even went as far a lifting up the eyelids on some of them and they were still unresponsive with their eyes rolled back in their heads. 

They even had an italian grey hound in one of these small cages. He was one of the many that would not respond to any touch. I attempted to pick him up and he finally moved away from me struggling as he stood. He was SO incredibly thin and lacked muscle mass. It was then I noticed he had pressure sores from laying on the wire floor all day. 

They were also reconstructing the store with the puppies there. The ceiling was missing panels and the whole back part of the store was full of debris from reconstruction. My friend talked to the owner and asked where they got the puppies from. The owner's response was very rehearsed. He claims that they have a breeder but he would not give the name and also said that you can only get the number of the breeder when you purchase a puppy. He also claims that they all have their shots, but I have read reviews stating that people had purchased from The Puppy Spot only to find that their puppy was sick. When they took their puppy to the vet the vet insisted that the shot records must be false. 

I am very concerned about the puppies here. It makes me feel absolutely sick. I contacted the local SPCA but I want to know if there is anything else I can do. I am sorry for the long rant but I just need to vent.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

More pics.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Horrid. I don't know Florida Law so I'm not sure who else you could contact, there is the ASPCA which you've contacted, could also check the Human Society, probably the Better Business Bureau, local Dog Warden, possibly the USDA or Agricultural Departments in Florida, hopefully someone around here knows the law down there, I think in New York we can call the State Troopers for animal abuse. ****, I'm not a fan of Peta cause I think they're bat-crap crazy, but I'd call them on this.

But that is far from 'regulation' for keeping puppies, I'm trying to figure out why the wire floor has letters built into them, its just taking up space from the puppy to walk around. Keep up posted.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The letter looking things look like they are under the wire grid to me. I have seen a million times worse than this that being said it's still sad.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I think you can file a complaint with your local law enforcement agency. 

I'd stay away from PETA but that's just because I think they're crazy terrorists. MY OPINION anyway.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

There's defintely an SPCA in Orlando. I used to torture myself by going in there all the time to see the animals when I lived in Orlando. They're located across from the Mall at Millenia. Here's their website: http://www.ohs-spca.org/ 
Good luck~ I hate to see any animals in less than perfect conditions!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I think you can file a complaint with your local law enforcement agency.
> 
> I'd stay away from PETA but that's just because I think they're crazy terrorists. MY OPINION anyway.


I agree with ya on the PETA thing, they always seem to bail out firebombers(ones that bomb medical labs) These people with puppies in wire cribs need their &%$* busted. Make them live like those poor dogs. I also hate to see dogs tied out on chains all the time(it ruins the dog). A little bit is fine like when your gone out to dinner or something. As long as it comes inside for a good part of the day


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I will definately stay away from PETA. They scare me. lol



mel2626 said:


> There's defintely an SPCA in Orlando. I used to torture myself by going in there all the time to see the animals when I lived in Orlando. They're located across from the Mall at Millenia. Here's their website: http://www.ohs-spca.org/
> Good luck~ I hate to see any animals in less than perfect conditions!


I have gone to this website and filed an animal abuse report. I also e-mailed the Humane Investigator, 9th and 18th Circuit Court Jurisdiction, listed on the website. I am not sure if he was the right person to contact but it sounds like he might be able to direct me to someone at the very least.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

I couldn't agree more about what people said about PETA. Besides, this place is a small Mom and Pop looking place. PETA doesn't care unless it's a big named business they can try to ruin.

This beyond infuriates me. That is absolutely no way for iggies (Italian Greyhounds) to be kept! They have very thin skin and little body fat to begin with. They CAN NOT be without bedding and keeping them on wire is way past cruel! Even in Florida, with AC they can get too cold and may need some kind of coat as well. The pup actually doesn't look too thin from the photo, but it definitely looks to be trying to either cushion itself and/or keep itself warm from the way its laying. (Also appears to have worms.) In addition to the local SPCA and Humane Society, I would contact the local or even national Italian Greyhound Club. They probably even know how to help the other breeds he has. Send them these pics. If none of these routs get you any where (which would surprise me.) go back and take more pictures, and then tell the shop owner you will be contacting the local news channels. Preferably tell him you will contact the two most popular local stations and tell them both that the other station is running the story. :twisted: 

I'm not sure what the local laws are, but mind you this is the same state where my greyhound last raced. When she came off the track she was half hairless from flea bites and her skin was totally discolored.  She and the hound that was nearly dead from heart worm were the worst two our group has ever taken off that track. 

I wish you luck.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Needlenose said:


> I couldn't agree more about what people said about PETA. Besides, this place is a small Mom and Pop looking place. PETA doesn't care unless it's a big named business they can try to ruin.
> 
> This beyond infuriates me. That is absolutely no way for iggies (Italian Greyhounds) to be kept! They have very thin skin and little body fat to begin with. They CAN NOT be without bedding and keeping them on wire is way past cruel! Even in Florida, with AC they can get too cold and may need some kind of coat as well. The pup actually doesn't look too thin from the photo, but it definitely looks to be trying to either cushion itself and/or keep itself warm from the way its laying. (Also appears to have worms.) In addition to the local SPCA and Humane Society, I would contact the local or even national Italian Greyhound Club. They probably even know how to help the other breeds he has. Send them these pics. If none of these routs get you any where (which would surprise me.) go back and take more pictures, and then tell the shop owner you will be contacting the local news channels. Preferably tell him you will contact the two most popular local stations and tell them both that the other station is running the story. :twisted:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I will look into contacting the national Italian Greyhound Club. I like your idea about getting the news involved, aswel. 

And yes, that poor little Italian Greyhound was shivering fiercely. I tried to pick her up to warm her up, but I don't think she wanted to even be touched. She was definitely in the worst condition of all the dogs.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

amber.vroman said:


> And yes, that poor little Italian Greyhound was shivering fiercely. I tried to pick her up to warm her up, but I don't think she wanted to even be touched. She was definitely in the worst condition of all the dogs.


I wonder if he wasn't in pain too. Those dogs are extremely fragile. That's another thing that should never happen. Having those iggies in a place where little kids can pick them up. Even a short fall or a clumsy mistake can break those little iggie bones.  They are like china dolls.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

The Humane Investigator from the SPCA of Central Florida contacted me back and said that he would be visiting this location.  I really hope that these people are charged with animal cruelty. He also said that due to privacy laws he will not be able to let me know the results of the investigation, but I will be keeping an eye on this place to see if it shuts down.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

That's great! Keep us posted!


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, I want to vomit after seeing/hearing this !!! I'm not sure about the SPCA's nation-wide, but I know here that they get paid $20 to euthanize cats (I can only imagine it's the same for dogs). I heard of this from a woman who I rescue cats with, and I have yet to get a viable source saying that the $20 euthanasia paycheck is true (if anyone has any information, I'd like to know please). ANYWAY! Because of that claim, I don't deal with SPCA's (and because I don't like the way they operate their organization). I think that you should do some research and find some sort of rescue-type organization that will 1) help you along with contacting the proper authorities and 2) help rescue the puppies so that, if the SPCA claim is true, they will go to proper homes. Good luck, please keep us updated!!!


----------

